# D League news 12/15-12/22



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Acquire T.J. Cummings, Waive Duane Erwin*

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.- The Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League have acquired forward T.J. Cummings and waived forward Duane Erwin.

Cummings, a D-League veteran and son of former NBA great Terry Cummings, was waived by the Albuquerque Thunderbirds on December 9 after playing in seven games (five starts) and averaging 22.9 minutes, 13.6 points and 3.6 rebounds. A member of the Albuquerque 2006 D-League championship team, Cummings played in 55 overall games (29 starts) for the T-Birds, averaging 24.6 minutes, 12.7 points and 6.1 rebounds. He played his college basketball at UCLA, averaging 12.8 points and 6.7 rebounds while shooting .552 from the field (sixth in the Pac-10) as a senior.

Erwin played in nine games for Los Angeles, averaging 15.3 minutes, 3.0 points, 3.8 rebounds and 1.4 blocked shots. A starter for the first three games this season, Erwin's minutes had dwindled to less than 10 per game over the last four contests.

Cummings is expected to be in uniform when the D-Fenders (5-4) are host to Idaho (2-6) this afternoon, before the Lakers game, at STAPLES Center with a 3:30pm tip off. He will wear jersey #25

Having a Lakers ticket for this evening's game at STAPLES Center is also your ticket to a lower bowl seat for the D-Fenders. Lakers season ticket holders who attend today's D-Fenders game will receive a special gift, while supplies last, by visiting the Season Ticket Holder Booth on the main concourse at the Figueroa Street Entrance.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-Fenders play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Get Cornered By Stampede*

LOS ANGELES, Calif.- The Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League started hot tonight at STAPLES Center, but could not sustain their momentum, dropping their first match against the Idaho Stampede 96-86.

Led by newly acquired forward T.J. Cummings, the D-Fenders jumped out to an early lead. Cummings provided a spark with 9 first quarter points off the bench giving the D-Fenders a five point advantage by the end of the period.

Idaho quickly countered the D-Fenders early solid play with a huge second quarter surge. Idaho outscored Los Angeles

36-14 in the quarter with aggressive defense and accurate shooting. The Stampede connected on 79% of their shots in the quarter, including two 3-pointers, giving them a 17 point edge at the half.

The D-Fenders second half attempted comeback was unsuccessful. Los Angeles was able to frequently trim the lead late in the game, but the large deficit was too much to overcome.

Los Angeles guard Devin Green led the team with a game-high 20 points. Cummings finished the contest with 19 points, shooting 9-13 from the field.

"It's great to be back in L.A. I'm just trying to get my timing down. My biggest thing is just to get acclimated to the plays," said ex-UCLA star Cummings.

Idaho was led by guard Ronnell Taylor. Taylor finished the game with 18 points, 5 assists, and 5 rebounds. Forward Jeff Graves produced 13 points and a game-high 12 rebounds for the Stampede.

"I thought Jeff Graves did a great job for us on the glass. I'm proud of our guys. We buckled down and got the win," said Idaho Head Coach Bryan Gates.

Los Angeles now rests at .500 (5-5) with this loss, while the Stampede leads the series 1-0 and will improve to .333 (3-6) overall.

The D-Fenders hit the road for the remainder of the month with visits to Dakota, Arkansas, Austin, and Bakersfield. They return home to STAPLES Center after the New Year to host the Dakota Wizards on Friday, January 5, before the Lakers game, with a 3:30pm tip off.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-Fenders play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce tops Arkansas for home sweep*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D., Dec. 15 - Andre Brown exploded for 34 points and 17 rebounds as the Skyforce completed out their home sweep of Arkansas with a 100-93 win tonight at the Sioux Falls Arena.

"We just tried to pound it inside to Andre," Sioux Falls Skyforce assistant coach Nate Tibbets said. "It wasn't always pretty, but it worked so we'll take it."

The Skyforce forward was the difference maker yet again. Arkansas (6-4) tied the game at 83 with 5 minutes left before the Skyforce went on a 16-8 run, including 10-of-12 from the charity strip.

"Brown got to the foul line and that was the difference for us," Tibbets said. "To me he's the best big guy in this league. He's shown it the last two games and he'll continue to show it until he's called up."

Brown hit 5-of-6 free throws in the final five minutes to help the Skyforce pull away. However, the game looked to be a repeat of Thursday night's contest. Sioux Falls (5-4) was up by as many as 17 in the second quarter. Arkansas found an inside game in the quarter as they scored 16 points in the paint and eight second-chance points. Guard Clay Tucker led the RimRockers with 19 points to help close the gap to 50-42 at halftime.

The third quarter saw streaks from both teams. Sioux Falls extended their lead with a 9-0 run to start the quarter. Arkansas battle back with a 9-0 run of their own behind consecutive buckets from center Brian Jackson. Sioux Falls Skyforce head coach Mo McHone had enough as he argued a call and got an early trip to the locker room as he was ejected. The ejection sparked the Skyforce on a 7-0 run behind guard Vincent Grier to end the third up 76-67.

"In pro basketball you're not going to be able to beat a team bad the whole game," McHone said. "Especially with a team as talented as that team."

Arkansas entered Sioux Falls with a five-game win streak but now leave the losers of two straight. They host Los Angeles next Friday.

"We should get some motivation from this," Arkansas RimRockers head coach Andy Stoglin said. "We have got to be ready to play every night. If you lose the fear of losing then you will probably lose."

The Skyforce travel to Austin Sunday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sluggish Wizards Win Close Call*

BISMARCK, ND., Dec. 15 -Despite leading by as much as 19 in the third quarter the Dakota Wizards, held off the Austin Toros 85-84 to remain undefeated at home and improve their overall record to 6-1 on the season.

Forward Quemont Greer's lay-up with 3:13 left in the third quarter gave the Wizards a 15 point lead, but the Toros managed to tie the game at 67-67 with 10:27 left in the contest.

The fourth quarter was a see-saw battle, as the lead changed hands eight times. The Wizards took the lead on two free throws by forward Renaldo Major with 1:26 left. The teams then traded missed shots and the Toros attempt by Brock Gillespie was off the mark as time expired to ensure the victory for the Wizards.

"We almost gave the game away in the second half", said Wizards Head Coach Dave Joerger. "You can't give a tough team like Austin that many chances to stay in the game. By missing our free throws, we allowed them to get back in it."

The Wizards continued their slump from the charity stripe, connecting on 18 of 30 attempts tonight after only hitting nine of 21 Thursday night. Major, who scored 18 points, was clutch late in the game, hitting nine of his ten free throw attempts in the fourth quarter.

In addition to Major, leading the way for the Wizards was guard James Maye who also finished with 18 points. Newly acquired forward Awvee Storey was hot early, scoring 11 of his 13 points in the first half.

Toros guard BJ Elder kept Austin in the game, scoring a D-League season high 38 points, including 15 in the fourth. The Toros, who remain winless on the season at 0-8, finished with only one other player in double figures as forward Scott Merritt finished with 14 points and 10 rebounds off the bench.

Both teams were short handed tonight as Wizards guard Brandon Armstrong and Toros guard Jason Williams both did not dress tonight due to injury.

The Wizards return to action on Tuesday night to battle the LA D-Fenders for the first time. Tip off is set for 7:05pm CT at the Bismarck Civic Center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Edge 66ers*

FORT WORTH, Texas, December 15, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers prevailed over a magnificent but fruitless effort by the Tulsa 66ers, winning 97-91 in the final seconds of the game tonight at the Fort Worth Convention Center.

In the first quarter, the Flyers couldn't shake the 66ers. Tulsa scored at will, and Fort Worth missed 12 of its first 14 shots. Center Luke Schenscher put the Flyers on the board with 9:02 remaining to make the score 5-2. Fort Worth's struggle continued as the team fell behind by 10 points at 25-15 with 2:35 to go. The Flyers shot 34 percent in the quarter, and allowed Tulsa to shoot 55 percent. The first quarter ended with Tulsa hanging on to a 25-20 advantage.

Head coach Sidney Moncrief said the Flyers' adjustment came in the mid first quarter, and the team played better from that point on, including a better defensive effort.

"It really turned around in the second quarter," he said. "A lot of guys made contributions, and that is the way it should be."

In the second quarter, Fort Worth regained its touch, and made exactly half of its baskets. Guard Kelenna Azubuike sparked for 10 points in the quarter, but the Flyers couldn't get past Tulsa. They came within one point at 43-42 when forward Jeremy Richardson made a basket with 1:21 to go. Still, Tulsa ended the quarter with the advantage again, 47-45.

In the first half, the Flyers converted 14 Tulsa turnovers into 13 points; Fort Worth also had seven steals to none by the 66ers. Fort Worth also had more assists in the first half, 10 to Tulsa's eight.

In the third, Fort Worth acquired the 50-49 lead when Richardson scored with 9:08 remaining. Tulsa came back briefly and tied the game at 55 after a basket by Tulsa guard Will Conroy. However, the Flyers prevailed and scurried through the end of the quarter clinging to a lead, and the period ended 69-66. In the third quarter, Richardson had 15 points on 6-of-9 shooting.

Moncrief said after not playing for a week, the team had to adjust to the atmosphere of a game and pick up a rhythm and energy.

"Once we got back into the rhythm of a game, I thought we played better," he said.

In the final frame, the Flyers began with a 9-2 run including six poured in by Schenscher. The teams traded baskets with four lead changes and four ties. With the final tie at 86 with 1:40 left, Fort Worth initiated the road to their fourth consecutive victory at home. Guard Kevin Burleson had the final four points of the game.

Azubuike led all scorers with 28 points, and added three assists and three rebounds. Richardson finished with 22 points and three boards, and Schenscher had 14 points 11 boards and a steal.

For the 66ers, guard Cheyne Gadson led the team with 23 points and four assists. Forward Jean Felix had 17 points, five rebounds and one block; guard Denham Brown had 14 points, eight rebounds and three assists from the bench.

The Flyers improve to 5-1 with the win, and Tulsa drops to 5-4. The Flyers will now travel to Tulsa to battle the 66ers again tomorrow night. Tip off is set for 6 p.m.

"We need to have a better start; we can't play uphill at their place," Moncrief said. "I think back-to-back games are important. We don't have the excuse of we hadn't played the game, so we should be ready to play."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Take Over First Place*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 15, 2006, - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds moved into first place in the Western Division of the NBA Development League with a 111-104 victory over the Colorado 14ers Friday night. The Thunderbirds were led by Manuel Narvaez's double-double (14 rebounds and 14 points) while Dijon Thompson led the team in scoring with 24 points.

Colorado's Von Wafer led all scorers with 25 points; Wafer is the third leading scorer in the d-league averaging 22.4 points per game. The win takes the Thunderbirds to 6-2 on the season and drops the 14ers to 4-2, second in the division.

The Thunderbirds started the game with an eight point run over the first three minutes, Colorado responded with an 11 point run of their own, after one quarter the Thunderbirds led 18-17.

Thompson had 12 of his 24 points in the second quarter and Troy Bell pitched in 4 assists to help the T-Birds extend their lead to 57-49 at the half.

Colorado climbed back into the game in the third quarter outscoring Albuquerque 34-26, led by Wafers nine points in the quarter, to pull even at 83-83.

The teams wrap up their two game set tomorrow, Saturday, December 16th at 7:00pm at Tingley Coliseum. Saturday is Press Pass night, anyone who shows their press pass will be given a free ticket when they purchase one and everyone in attendance will receive a Dijon Thompson autograph card.

Thunderbirds tickets are on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Spurs assign White to Toros*

GREENVILLE, S.C., December 16, 2006 - The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have assigned guard/forward James White to the Austin Toros of the NBA Development League. Austin has been designated as the Spurs D-League affiliate for the 2006-07 season. White, who has yet to see any time with the Spurs, was signed by San Antonio on November 3 after attending training camp with the Indiana Pacers. In eight preseason games with Indiana he averaged 3.8 points and 2.0 rebounds in 17.5 minutes of action. White also averaged 12.5 points with Indiana's entry to the Pepsi Pro Summer League in Orlando. He attended the University of Cincinnati where he led the Bearcats in scoring (16.3) and free throw percentage (.838) during the 2005-06 season. An honorable mention All-Big East selection, he finished second on the Bearcats in steals (1.2), assists (2.0) and blocks (0.9) and third in rebounding (5.1). White scored a career-high 32 points, including a career-high five three-pointers, in a Big East Tourney loss to Syracuse on March 8. White is the seventh NBA player assigned to a D-League affiliate this season. The complete list of 2006-07 NBA to D-League assigned players and their current status follows:

Player NBA Team NBA D-League Team

Ryan Hollins Charlotte Bobcats Fort Worth Flyers (recalled by 76ers)

Bobby Jones Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers (recalled by 76ers)

Louis Williams Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers

Julius Hodge Denver Nuggets Colorado 14ers

Pops Mensah-Bonsu Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers

Martynas Andriuskevicius Chicago Bulls Dakota Wizards

James White San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros

White is expected to be in uniform when the Toros (0-8) take on Sioux Falls (5-4) Sunday at the Austin Convention Center. Tip off is scheduled for 3 p.m. CT.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit D-LEAGUE.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Fort Worth at Tulsa, 7 p.m. CT
Colorado at Albuquerque, 7 p.m. MT
Anaheim at Bakersfield, 8 p.m. PT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
- Fort Worth at Tulsa: Fort Worth leads 1-0 this season. Tulsa leads all-time 5-4.
- Colorado at Albuquerque: Thunderbirds lead 1-0 after 111-104 win at Tingley Coliseum on Friday.
- Anaheim at Bakersfield: First meeting. Former Syracuse great Gerry McNamara makes his Bakersfield debut.

Friday's Results
Idaho 96, Los Angeles 86
Dakota 85, Austin 84
Fort Worth 97, Tulsa 91
Sioux Falls 100, Arkansas 93
Albuquerque 111, Colorado 104

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the links below to check out the box scores from Friday's games.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061215/IDALAD/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061215/AUSDAK/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061215/TULFTW/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061215/ARKSFL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061215/COLABQ/boxscore.html

FRIDAY NIGHT LEADERS...the best from games on December 15
- Points: 38, BJ Elder, Dakota Wizards
- Rebounds: 17, Andre Brown, Sioux Falls
- Assists: 8, Randy Livingston, Idaho
- Steals: 3 by seven different players
- Blocks: 4, Louis Amundson, Colorado and Justin Williams, Dakota
- 3s: 6, Von Wafer, Colorado

HAVING SECONDS: Idaho outscored Los Angeles 36-14 in the second quarter, connecting on 79% from the floor, to win its second straight game.

BLOGGING THE D: Over the next couple of days look for D-LEAGUE.com to become blog central. Austin guard Jay Williams posted a new entry on Friday. Keep clicking, because Anaheim's Tyler Smith, Sioux Falls Jared Reiner and Albuquerque's Tony Bland are scheduled to join the blog patrol next week.

SHOWCASE SNEAKING UP: The Third Annual D-League Showcase is just 31 days away. Twelve (12) games in three days are scheduled for January 15-17 at the Sioux Falls Arena.

PICK THE STARS: Balloting is underway at D-LEAGUE.com to help select the starters for the inaugural D-League All-Star Game, which will be played February 17 on Center Court at NBA All-Star Jam Session at Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino.

THEY SAID IT: "If you lose the fear of losing then you will probably lose." ... Arkansas coach Andy Stoglin said after the RimRockers lost for the second straight night at Sioux Falls on Friday.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from the NBA D-League
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2006/12/16/news/sports/local/doc4582e30ba111b176684745.txt
http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/toros/12/16/16toros.html
http://www.tulsaworld.com/SportsStory.asp?ID=061215_Sp_B1_66ers43060


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Worth tops Tulsa again*

TULSA, Okla., Dec. 16 , 2006 - The three-ball proved to be key as the visiting Ft. Worth Flyers (6-1) out-shot the Tulsa 66ers (5-5) 11 three-pointers-to-two enroute to a 110-100 victory at Expo Square Pavilion Saturday night.

Ft. Worth's Corey Santee was deadly behind the arc, burying five-of-10 triples on the way to his 19 points off the bench, all of which came in the second half.

After a 42-42 first half, the Flyers exploded for 32 points in the third quarter to take a 79-71 advantage. The first seven points of the final period put them up 86-71.

"They got hot from the three and that was tough to come back from," said Tulsa head coach Joey Meyer. "Give our guys credit, though. They battled back."

The Flyers' cushion was 13 at the 7:11 mark when Tulsa used a 16-6 run to cut the lead to 96-93, but Ft. Worth responded by closing the game with a 14-7 run.

Tulsa-native and Ft. Worth guard Kelenna Azubuike led all scorers with 28 points. Jeremy Richardson finished with 18, while Kevin Burleson scored 14 and handed out a game-high nine assists for the Flyers.

The 66ers were paced by Will Conroy's season-high 24 points, two away from his career-high a year ago. Cheyne Gadson scored 20, Denham Brown added 17, and Frans Steyn had his best game as a professional, finishing with a season-high 19 points and a team-high 11 rebounds.

Next up for Tulsa, a Tuesday matinee against the Bakersfield Jam at the Expo Square Pavilion. Tipoff is slated for 11 a.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Hand Thunderbirds First Home Loss of Season*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 16, 2006, - Elton Brown willed the Colorado 14ers to a 103-89 victory over the Albuquerque Thunderbirds Saturday night. Brown led all scorers with 24 points and snatched 8 rebounds.

For the Thunderbirds, it was their first home loss of the season and snaps a three game winning streak. The Thunderbirds were led by Marcus Douthit's double-double (14 pts and 10 rebounds)

The 14ers had six players in double figures, including Julius Hodge who put up a double-double with 11 points and 12 assists in his fourth game on assignment from the Denver Nuggets.

In the first quarter, Mike Harris put in eight points for Colorado and Steven Barber hit a shot at the buzzer to keep Albuquerque close but Colorado finished with a two point lead, 24-22.

Colorado stretched their lead to six at the half (45-51) by outscoring the Thunderbirds 9-2 over the first three minutes of the second quarter. Both teams combined for 21 personal fouls in the quarter.

Albuquerque put together a 14-4 run out of the break to take a brief lead at 59-55, but Colorado fought back with tough defense to lead 70-67 after three quarters.

Albuquerque now hits the road for a two game set at Idaho on December 22nd and 23rd before returning home to take on the Bakersfield Jam, Wednesday, December 27. Colorado returns home after a three game road trip to take on the Dakota Wizards.

Thunderbirds tickets are on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Sioux Falls at Austin, 3 p.m. CT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
-Sioux Falls at Austin: First meeting. SF Andre Brown worth price of admission at 22.1 ppg and 10.4 rpg.

Saturday's Results
Fort Worth 110, Tulsa 100
Colorado 103, Albuquerque 89
Anaheim 89, Bakersfield 74

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the links below to check out box scores from Saturday's games.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061216/FTWTUL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061216/COLABQ/boxscore.html

SATURDAY NIGHT LEADERS...top numbers from games on December 16
- Points: 28, Kelenna Azubuike, Fort Worth at Tulsa
- Rebounds: 12, Luke Schenscher, Fort Worth at Tulsa
- Assists: 12, Julius Hodge, Colorado at Albuquerque
- Steals: 3, Jamaal Thomas, Albuquerque vs. Colorado
- Blocks: 6, Marcus Douthit, Albuquerque vs. Colorado
- 3s: 5, Corey Santee, Fort Worth at Tulsa

INITIAL SPURS ASSIGNMENT: The San Antonio Spurs assigned rookie G/F James White to the Austin Toros on Saturday. White is the seventh player assigned to the D-League this season, the first Spurs player to ever be assigned. Since the assignment system was implemented prior to last season, 36 first or second year players have been assigned by 22 NBA teams. White is expected to be in uniform when the Toros host Sioux Falls today.

SELECT THE STARS: Balloting is underway at D-LEAGUE.com to help select the starters for the inaugural D-League All-Star Game, which will be played February 17 on Center Court at NBA All-Star Jam Session at Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino.

ALUMNI CHECK
- 11 former D-League players were in uniform for 10 NBA games on December 16
- Dorell Wright (FLA) had 10 points and 16 rebounds in 39 minutes the Miami HEAT
- Mikki Moore (ROA) had 6 points and 5 rebounds in 25 minutes for the New Jersey Nets


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Brown, Skyforce keep Toros winless*

AUSTIN, Texas, Dec. 17, 2006 - Andre Brown scored 29 points and collected 13 rebounds as the Sioux Falls Skyforce defeated the Austin Toros 99-94 at the Austin Convention Center on Sunday afternoon. The loss sent the Toros to their ninth straight loss (0-9) and kept the team winless on the season.

The Toros turned the ball over 23 times as the Skyforce took advantage of 22 points off of turnovers. Sioux Falls also dominated the offensive glass with 17 rebounds.

"More than turnovers killed us tonight," Austin Toros head coach Dennis Johnson said. "We've been dealing with turnovers the past eight games so we have to look at other aspects of the game to figure out how to improve our play."

Frank Williams had 17 points and six assists for the Skyforce (6-4), who travel back home to face the Toros on December 22. Antywane Robinson scored 12 points and Vincent Grier grabbed eight rebounds.

"If we want to win we have to understand that hustle and hard work has to be there the whole game no matter what happens," Johnson said. "We have to say that no matter what happens we have to stay completely focused for forty minutes."

B.J. Elder scored a team-high 24 points for Austin. Other Toros players in double-figures include Scott Merritt (21), Brock Gillespie (15) and Brad Buckman (10).

The Austin Toros meet the Sioux Falls Skyforce on Thursday, December 17 at Sioux Falls Arena. Tip-off is scheduled for 7 p.m. CST.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim acquires forward Sean Banks*

ANAHEIM, Calif., Dec. 17, 2006 - The Anaheim Arsenal has acquired forward Sean Banks and waived forward Jerry Dupree.

Banks, 6-8, 210, who played collegiately at Memphis, was an early entry for the 2005 NBA Draft, but was not selected. Signed as a free agent by the New Orleans/Okla. City Hornets, he was assigned to the Tulsa 66ers of the D-League on Nov. 17, 2005.

Banks played in 12 games for Tulsa before being released by the Hornets on January 5, 2006, averaging 22.4 minutes, 12.7 points and 3.3 rebounds. He spent the summer of 2006 playing with Grises de Humacao in Puerto Rico, averaging 16.4 points and 5.1 rebounds in 24 games.

He was a first-team All-Conference USA selection as a freshman, as well as CUSA and ESPN.com Freshman of the Year in 2003-04 after averaging 17.4 points and 6.5 rebounds. As a sophomore he averaged 14.5 points and 5.8 rebounds.

Dupree played in 11 games for the Arsenal, averaging 14.7 minutes, 4.3 points and 3.3 rebounds.

Banks is expected to be in uniform when Anaheim (4-7) travels to Fort Worth (6-1) on Friday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
No Games Scheduled

Sunday's Results
Sioux Falls 99, Austin 94

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the link below to check out the box score from Sunday's game. http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061217/SFLAUS/boxscore.html

WHO'S SCORING? Andre Brown of Sioux Falls, Kelenna Azubuike of Fort Worth and Austin's BJ Elder. Over the last three games Brown has averaged 29.7 points, while Azubuike and Elder have both averaged 26.3.

WHO'S REBOUNDING: Manual Narvaez of Albuquerque, Andre Brown of Sioux Falls and Anaheim's Corsley Edwards were the league's best rebounders over the last week. Over the last three games Narvaez has averaged 14.0 per game, Brown 13.6 and Edwards 12.7.

J-WILL ON HOLD: The celebrated comeback of former NBA second-round draft pick Jay Williams is on hold again while he recovers from a groin injury suffered in his first game as a member of the Austin Toros on Dec. 15 at Dakota. Williams scored 14 points, had nine assists, five rebounds and 11 turnovers. He has missed Austin's last two games, Dec. 15 at Dakota and Dec. 17 vs. Sioux Falls.

SLIP SLIDING AWAY: The Austin Toros lost for the ninth time in as many outings on Sunday. The Roanoke Dazzle set the league record for consecutive losses with 11 from March 4-22, 2002.

LEAGUE LEADERS...through games of Dec. 17

PPG Player, Team
26.0 Kelenna Azubuike, FTW
22.8 Andre Brown, SF
22.0 BJ Elder, AUS
21.1 Von Wafer, COL
19.9 Dijon Thompson, ABQ

RPG Player, Team
13.4 Justin Williams, DAK
10.7 Andre Brown, SF
10.3 Elton Brown, COL
9.2 Marcus Douthit, ABQ
9.0 Dijon Thompson, ABQ

APG Player, Team
9.9 Randy Livingston, IDA
7.5 Will Conroy, TUL
5.8 Julius Hodge, COL
5.5 Tony Bland, ABQ
5.2 two players tied

OUT TO SCOUT: Nine scouts from seven NBA teams were in attendance at the Sioux Falls-Austin game on Sunday. To date, 66-percent of games this season have been scouted live by NBA teams.

CHECKING THE TOP PICKS...No. 1 draft picks from the Eastern Division today, the West Tuesday
Arkansas: Matt Haryasz, 9 G, 31.2 mpg, 10.0 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.3 bpg
Austin: Darius Washington, not with team
Dakota: Justin Williams, 7 G, 30.6 mpg, 30.6 mpg, 13.6 ppg, 13.6 rpg, 3.4 bpg
Fort Worth: Kevin Burleson, 7 G, 27.7 mpg, 8.3 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 5.1 apg
Sioux Falls: Andre Brown, 10 G, 38.6 mpg, 22.8 ppg, 10.7 rpg
Tulsa: Denham Brown, 10 G, 29.7 mpg, 16.9 ppg, 6.7 rpg


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Performer of the Week announced*

Andre Brown of the Sioux Falls Skyforce is the D-League Performer of the Week for December 18, 2006.

Brown recorded three straight double-doubles last week as he led the Skyforce to a 3-0 record. He kicked off the week with 26 points and 11 rebounds in a 105-93 win over Arkansas on Thursday. The next night he posted season highs with 34 points and 17 rebounds as the Skyforce knocked off the RimRockers, 100-93. Brown closed out his outstanding week with 29 points and 13 boards in a 99-94 win over Austin. For the week he averaged 29.6 points and 13.6 rebounds for the Skyforce, who are in fourth place in the Eastern Division with a 5-4 record.

A 6-9 forward, Brown was the second overall pick in the 2006 D-League draft. This season he ranks second among the league leaders in scoring (22.8 points), rebounding (10.7 rebounds), and field goal percentage (.648, 92-142). He spent this fall in training camp with the Atlanta Hawks, and played in Korea during the 2005-06 season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mavericks assign Ager to Fort Worth*

GREENVILLE, S.C., December 18, 2006 - The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have assigned guard Maurice Ager to the Fort Worth Flyers of the NBA Developmental League.

The Mavericks selected Ager in the first round of the 2006 NBA Draft with the 28th overall pick. The former Michigan State standout has seen action in 15 games this season, averaging 1.5 points in 4.3 minutes per game.

Ager is the eighth NBA player assigned to a D-League affiliate this season and the fourth in the last 11 days. In all, 37 first or second year players have been assigned to D-League affiliates by 22 NBA teams since the beginning of the 2005-06 season.

Ager is expected to be in uniform when the Flyers (6-1) take on the Sioux Falls Skyforce (6-4) at the Fort Worth Convention Center on Tuesday. Tip off is scheduled for 8 p.m. CT.

The complete list of 2006-07 NBA to D-League assigned players and their current status follows:

Player NBA Team NBA D-League Team
Ryan Hollins Charlotte Bobcats Fort Worth Flyers (recalled by Bobcats)
Bobby Jones Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers (recalled by 76ers)
Louis Williams Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers (recalled by 76ers)
Julius Hodge Denver Nuggets Colorado 14ers
Pops Mensah-Bonsu Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers
Martynas Andriuskevicius Chicago Bulls Dakota Wizards
James White San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros
Maurice Ager Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Bakersfield at Tulsa, 11 a.m. CT
Los Angeles at Dakota, 7 p.m. CT
Sioux Falls at Fort Worth, 8 p.m. CT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
Bakersfield at Tulsa: 66ers lead 1-0. Tulsa's Denham Brown converting .565 (13-23) from 3
Sioux Falls at Fort Worth: First meeting. Flyers top league with .406 3FG%. Skyforce 2nd in league at 9.9 steals pg
Los Angeles at Dakota: First meeting. Dakota tied for East lead, won 4 of last 5. LA lost 5 of last 7

Monday's Results
No Games Scheduled

PERFORMER OF THE WEEK: Sioux Falls forward Andre Brown is the D-League.com Performer of the Week. Brown recorded three straight double-doubles last week, leading the Skyforce to a 3-0 record. For the week he averaged 29.6 points and 13.6 rebounds. He is second among league leaders in scoring (22.8 points), rebounding (10.7 rebounds), and field goal percentage (.648, 92-142).

THEY SAID IT: "Guys are hungry. Many are willing to do anything to make it to that next level. I've had my tooth knocked out, ankle sprained, and an eye almost gouged out. Well, maybe not exactly gouged, but saying I lost a contact and got "poked" sounds like a pansie." ... Anaheim Arsenal forward Tyler Smith said in his latest blog about Life in the D-League on D-LEAGUE .com.

AGER TO FLYERS: The Dallas Mavericks assigned guard Maurice Ager to the Fort Worth Flyers on Monday. Ager, a first-round selection (28th overall) in the 2006 NBA Draft, has seen action in 15 games this season, averaging 1.5 points in 4.3 minutes per game. He is the eighth NBA player assigned to a D-League affiliate this season.

CHECKING UP ON THE TOP PICKS...No. 1 draft picks from the Western Division
Albuquerque Thunderbirds: Troy Bell, 9 G, 21.2 mpg, 12.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 3.0 apg
Anaheim Arsenal: Corsley Edwards, 11 G, 28.5 mpg, 13.6 ppg, 6.9 rpg
Bakersfield Jam: Brandon Bowman, 7 G, 29.0 mpg, 9.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg
Colorado 14ers: Mike Harris, 7 G, 26.6 mpg, 11.7 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.4 bpg
Idaho Stampede: Peter John Ramos, 9 G, 27.0 mpg, 12.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 2.0 bpg
Los Angeles D-Fenders: Devin Green, 10 G, 38.8 mpg, 19.1 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 3.7 apg

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from the NBA D-League
http://www.gtrnews.com/greater-tulsa-reporter/1565/erin-hoefer-stays-busy-with-tulsa-66ers
http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=160299
http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/bal-sp.edwards18dec18,0,2952524.story?coll=bal-sports-headlines
http://www.kentucky.com/mld/heraldleader/sports/fans/16258830.htm
http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/16259385.htm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Former NBA player Luke Jackson headed to Idaho*

BOISE, Idaho, Dec. 19, 2006 - The Idaho Stampede have acquired forward Luke Jackson, the 10th overall selection in the 2004 NBA Draft, and waived guard David Jackson.

At 6-7, 215, Luke Jackson played his college basketball at Oregon before being selected in the first round by the Cleveland Cavaliers in 2004. Battling injuries, he played in 46 games (no starts) for Cleveland in 2004-05 and 2005-06, averaging 7.8 minutes, 2.7 points and 1.0 rebounds. The Cavaliers traded him to the Boston Celtics for former D-Leaguer Dwayne Jones on Oct. 13. The Celtics released him on Oct. 26.

Luke Jackson played four seasons at Oregon and was a finalist for the Wooden and Naismith Player of the Year awards, as well as earning First Team All-American honors from The Sporting News, Basketball Times, ESPN.com and CBS Sportsline.com. As a senior, he led Oregon in scoring (21.2 pg), rebounding (7.2 pg) and assists (4.5 pg) and is one of only two players in Pac-10 Conference history to accumulate over 1,900 points, 700 rebounds and 400 assists.

David Jackson played in nine games (nine starts) for Idaho, averaging 15.2 points, 2.9 rebounds and 3.1 assists.

Luke Jackson is expected to be in uniform when the Stampede (3-6) hosts Albuquerque (6-3) on Friday. Tip-off is 7 p.m. MT at the Qwest Arena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*66ers win double overtime thriller*

TULSA, Okla., Dec. 19, 2006 - An early afternoon tip didn't hinder the point production nor the excitement Tuesday afternoon at Expo Square Pavilion. Tulsa (6-5) snapped a two-game losing skid by outlasting Bakersfield (1-7) 120-117 in double overtime.

Over 3,000 Tulsa Public School children packed the Pavilion as part of the 66ers' "School Days" event.

"I'm glad the kids got to see a good show," said Tulsa head coach Joey Meyer. "I'm more pleased that we came out on top. We needed this one from a confidence standpoint."

Bakersfield took a four-point lead midway through the second quarter, then watched as Tulsa used a 12-2 run to build an eight-point advantage. The Jam responded by closing the half on a 15-6 run to take a 41-40 lead into the locker room.

Tulsa guard Cheyne Gadson heated up for the home team in the third quarter, scoring 13 of his game and season-high 29 points. However, the Jam kept their lead, 71-70, thanks to Anthony Coleman's buzzer-beating shot from half court.

Kevinn Pinkney helped Bakersfield extend its lead to 82-77 midway through the fourth period. Pinkney finished with a team-high 29 points and game-high 14 rebounds. But the 66ers had the last say before the end of regulation, when Will Conroy found Frans Steyn underneath the basket. Steyn's two-handed dunk at the buzzer tied the game at 93.

It looked as if only one extra session would be necessary after Conroy hit Cezary Trybanski for an alley-oop throwdown with :15 remaining to put Tulsa up 106-103. Gerry McNamara answered for Bakersfield with an off-balance triple from the left wing to send the game to a second overtime. McNamara scored 19 points and dished out 6 assists.

Brandon Bowman scored five of his 19 points in the final :30 of the second overtime to put the Jam in front 117-115. But Denham Brown, who finished with 22 points off the bench, scored and was fouled with :07 remaining to help seal the deal. Conroy added a couple of free throws to ice it. He finished with a career-high 28 points to go along with a game-high 12 assists.

Mike Hall added 19 points and team-high 10 rebounds for the 66ers, while Steyn finished with 14 points, eight rebounds and a season-high three blocked shots.

Next up for Tulsa, a rematch with the Jam Friday night at Expo Square Pavilion. Tipoff is slated for 7 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Worth gets Rich*

FORT WORTH, Texas, Dec. 19, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers have acquired guard Jameil Rich and waived guard David Logan.

Rich, 5-10, 170, played in 21 games with the Sioux Falls Skyforce last season, averaging 8.9 points, 3.4 rebounds and 8.8 assists. He also played in 15 games for Chorale de Roanne Basket in France, averaging 9.3 points, 2.5 rebounds and 6.9 assists.

He was in training camp with the New York Knicks in 2002-03, the Orlando Magic in 2004-05 and played two seasons in the CBA with Gary. He led the CBA in assists in both 2003-04 and 2004-05, averaging 10.6 and 9.7, respectively. Rich played collegiately at SMU, appearing in 81 games for the Mustangs and averaging 11.4 points with 136 steals.

Logan played in seven games for Fort Worth, averaging 9.0 minutes, 3.6 points and 0.7 rebounds.

Rich is expected to be in uniform tonight when the Flyers are host to Sioux Falls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede and Rescue Mission team up for the holidays*

BOISE, Idaho (12/19/06) - The Idaho Stampede have teamed up with the Boise Rescue Mission to help less fortunate families throughout the Treasure Valley.

On Wednesday, December 20, Stampede players, coaches and front office staff members will join the Rescue Mission at First Nazarene Church in Nampa from 11am-12pm, and volunteer to serve hot meals to families, give away toys to kids and provide cheer during the holiday season.

First Nazarene Church in Nampa will host the first of two Christmas Banquets from 11am-6pm. An approximate total of 1800 guests are expected to attend throughout the day.

On December 23rd, Community Christian Center in Boise will host the second Christmas Banquet, from 11am-6pm. At 11:15am, Rev. Bill Roscoe will present Toys for Tots Marines with a plaque of appreciation. A total of nearly 950 guests are confirmed; 200-300 walk-ins expected; 500 food boxes will be distributed to pre-registered families.

The Boise Rescue Mission will host two Christmas Banquets, serving 3,000 hot holiday meals to hungry men, women, and children in both Ada and Canyon County.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders upend Wizards*

BISMARCK N.D., December 19, 2006 - For the first time this season the Dakota Wizards were not victorious at the Bismarck Civic Center, as the Wizards were defeated by the LA D-Fenders 96-91.

The game was back and forth all night long with 15 ties and 18 lead changes. The Wizards, now 6-2, held as big as a 12 point lead early in the third quarter, but their last minute rally fell short as Wizards forward Quemont Greer missed two attempts to tie the game with 31.8 second left.

"We play a quarter to a quarter and a half of good basketball," said Wizards Head Coach Dave Joerger. "We can't do that and expect to win a game, that's not how this league or this game works."

After a late second quarter rally gave the Wizards a 49-45 lead going in to the half, the D-Fenders came out of the locker room a determined team, outscoring the Wizards 23-17 in the third. The fourth quarter was a see-saw battle and the game was eventually tied at 91 with 31 seconds left, but Wizards forward Awvee Storey foul on D-Fenders guard Devin Green and his subsequent free throws spelled doom for the Wizards. Green ended with a game high 20 points to go along with his eight assists and the D-Fenders upped their record to 6-5 and were able to escape Bismarck with a victory.

"This is a good start for us, we start a pretty tough road trip and to get one here means a lot," said Head Coach Dan Panaggio. "Devin was the man for us tonight in the fourth quarter. He had a great game."

The Wizards finished with four guys in double figures. Leading the way was Greer's 19 points and six rebounds off the bench. Guard James Maye added 17, while guard Maurice Baker scored a season high 14 points, eight of those coming in the first quarter.

Both teams return to action this Friday as LA heads to Arkansas for a match up with the Rimrockers and the Wizards head to Colorado for a 6:00 pm CT match up against the Western Division leading 14ers. Both games can be heard on www.d-league.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Soar Past Skyforce*

FORT WORTH, Texas, December 19, 2006 - With the help of two NBA players, the Fort Worth Flyers triumphed over the Sioux Falls Skyforce 117-106 tonight at the Fort Worth Convention Center.

The players assigned by the Dallas Mavericks to the Flyers are guard Maurice Ager and forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu.

Mensah-Bonsu had 12 rebounds and one block in 24 minutes, and Ager had 16 points and four rebounds in 27 minutes.

"We had to try to get them integrated into what we were doing," said Flyers head coach Sidney Moncrief. "They did a good job given they've had limited practice. They made a contribution."

In the first quarter, the Skyforce got on the board first with five straight points. Guard Kelenna Azubuike scored the first Flyers' points with 10:01 remaining. A few moments later, Sioux Falls pioneered an 11-2 run to get the 21-11 advantage with 3:27 to go. From there, the Flyers forged a slow but steady comeback; they were down 29-25 at the buzzer.

"Our intensity was not like we needed it early in the ball game," Moncrief said. "I thought some substitutions we made mid first quarter gave us an additional defensive spark."

In the second quarter, forward/guard Jeremy Richardson's free throws tied the game at 37 with 6:36 to go. Azubuike's three point play at 5:19 gave Fort Worth its first lead of the evening, 40-39. From there, the home team continued to construct a solid lead and were up 59-49 with 1:17 remaining in the half. Sioux Falls center Jared Reiner scored his team's final points of the second quarter, but Fort Worth still had the 61-53 advantage.

Moncrief said the team kept the pressure on, kept running the ball and forcing the tempo.

"We made some shots and could break into a decent lead," Moncrief said.

After the break, the Flyers started with a 10-2 run and led 71-55 with 9:24 to go. Thereafter, the Flyers preserved their play and continued to shoot 47 percent from the floor while holding Sioux Falls to 38 percent in the third quarter. Fort Worth led 89-75 going into the last quarter.

In the fourth quarter, the Flyers continued their aggression and soared to their fourth double-digit win of the season. The home team continues to be undefeated at home, having won five this season at the Convention Center.

"That's the way it should be," Moncrief said. "We have a nice homestand in December. January will be a tough month; we're on the road a lot and we need to take advantage of being at home."

Azubuike led all scorers with 31 points and added five boards and three assists. Center Luke Schenscher had Fort Worth's only double-double with 14 points and 11 boards. Richardson chipped in 21 points and six boards.

For Sioux Falls, guard Frank Williams led his team with 27 points and added 7 rebounds and three assists. Forward Andre Brown had the most rebounds of the game with 14 total boards.

With the win, the Flyers improve to 7-1 while Sioux Falls drops to 6-5.

The Flyers will remain in Fort Worth to take on the Anaheim Arsenal on Friday; tipoff is scheduled for 7 p.m. The Skyforce will return home to play the Austin Toros on Friday at the Sioux Falls Arena at 7 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers and Sonic Drive-In Need Your Help*

TULSA, Okla., December 20, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers and Sonic Drive-In are partnering to sponsor an underwear and sock drive to benefit the Laura Dester Shelter, 2006-07 Official Charity of the 66ers. Donations of new underwear and socks for youth, ages 2-18, will be collected this week at various locations.

The Laura Dester Children's Shelter is an emergency temporary shelter for children in Oklahoma who have been removed from their homes due to abuse, neglect, and/or abandonment. The shelter provides children a safe haven until they can be placed in a secure and healthy environment. Last year, nearly 1,600 Oklahoma children were placed within the facility.

Each person to donate an unopened package of youth underwear or socks will get 50 percent off a regularly-priced ticket in the corner or sideline area at the Dec. 22 - Dec. 23 Tulsa 66ers home games. Donors will also receive a coupon from Sonic for a free Sonic burger with the purchase of a regularly priced Sonic burger.

"Sonic is pleased to partner with the Tulsa 66ers to donate clothing to the Laura Dester Shelter," said Jason Srader, local Sonic Restaurants, Inc. Marketing Manager . "Please stop by Sonic and make a difference in a child's life today."

The Tulsa 66ers will host the Bakersfield Jam on Friday, Dec. 22 at 7 p.m. and the Anaheim Arsenal on Saturday, Dec. 23 at 6 p.m. On Saturday, the first 1,066 fans will receive a 66ers holiday ornament. For both nights, fans will enjoy the holiday spirit with carolers, Santa Claus and other festivities.

You may drop off your donations at the following Sonic Drive-In locations, or at the Pavilion Box Office, located on the Tulsa State Fairgrounds.

Sonic Drive-In Donation Locations

6546 E. 31st Street Tulsa, OK

1919 S. Memorial Drive Tulsa, OK

3821 S. Harvard Tulsa, OK

120 S. Utica Tulsa, OK

1547 S. Lewis Tulsa, OK

From everyone at the 66ers, Sonic Drive-In and the Laura Dester Shelter - Thank you for your generosity.

For more information on the Laura Dester Children's Shelter, to donate, or to become a volunteer, contact the volunteer services department at (918) 560-4803.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
No Games Scheduled

Tuesday's Results
Tulsa 120, Bakersfield 117 (2OT)
Fort Worth 117, Sioux Falls 106
Los Angeles 96, Dakota 91

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the links below to check out the box scores from Tuesday's games.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061219/BAKTUL/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061219/LADDAK/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061219/SFLFTW/boxscore.html

TUESDAY LEADERS...top numbers from games on December 19 Points: 31, Kelenna Azubuike, FTW: Rebounds: 14, Kevinn Pinkney, BAK and Andre Brown, SF; Assists: 12, Will Conroy, TUL; Steals: 4, Renaldo Major, Dakota; Blocks: 5, Justin Williams, Dakota; 3FGM: 5, Frank Williams, SF.

SERVING THE VALLEY: The Idaho Stampede has teamed up with the Boise Rescue Mission to help less fortunate families throughout the Treasure Valley. Later today Stampede players, coaches and front office staff members will join the Rescue Mission at First Nazarene Church in Nampa to serve hot meals to families, give away toys to kids and provide holiday cheer.

CLOTHING TULSA: The Tulsa 66ers and Sonic Drive-In are partnering to sponsor an underwear and sock drive to benefit the Laura Dester Shelter, an emergency temporary shelter for children in Oklahoma who have been removed from their homes due to abuse, neglect, and/or abandonment. Donations of new underwear and socks for youth, ages 2-18, will be collected this week at various Sonic Drive-In locations around Tulsa.

THEY SAID IT: "I just want to see him be able to get some minutes, see what his game is, hopefully get him a little confidence. We knew that when we got Marty this past summer that he was a developmental player. This gives him an opportunity to play, and that's what he needs." ... Chicago Bulls executive VP of basketball operations John Paxson told the Bismarck Tribune while in town Tuesday to watch Martynas Andriuskevicius while on assignment to the Wizards.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from around the NBA D-League
http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1166583336118820.xml&coll=7
http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/16273557.htm
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2006/12/20/news/sports/local/125812.txt

HOMECOURT ADVANTAGE? Not so much league wide. Home teams have won 32 of 56 games this season (.571). The home court winning percentage last season was .573 (110-82). Fort Worth (5-0) and Arkansas (4-0) are the only teams perfect at home this season.

RECAPPING TUESDAY'S MOVES
Bakersfield Jam: Waived G Mike Dean due to injury.
Fort Worth Flyers: Acquired G Jemeil Rich and waived G David Logan.
Idaho Stampede: Acquired F Luke Jackson and waived G David Jackson.
Sioux Falls Skyforce: Waived F Luke Whitehead due to injury.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers vs. Wizards Postponed*

Broomfield, Colo. - The NBA Development League announced that the game scheduled for tomorrow night, (December 22) between the Colorado 14ers and the Dakota Wizards at the Broomfield Event Center has been postponed due to severe weather conditions in the Broomfield and Denver, Colorado area.

The date for the rescheduled game will be announced at a later time.

Tickets for tomorrow night's game will be honored for the rescheduled game against the Wizards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
No Games Scheduled

Wednesday's Results
No Games Scheduled

HANG ON, THE WEEKEND IS COMING: After back-to-back days with no D-League games, all 12 teams are scheduled be in action on both Friday and Saturday.

BUSY HOLIDAY SEASON: Between today and the first day of 2007, there are 28 D-League games scheduled, including Colorado visiting Sioux Falls for the annual Christmas Day game and then heading to Bismarck for Dakota's yearly New Year's Eve bash.

INTERNATIONAL FLAIR: The Tulsa 66ers have quite an international influence with half of the 10-man roster hailing from outside the United States. Denham Brown is from Toronto, Mustafa Al-Sayyad from Khartoum, Sudan; Jean Felix was born in the Congo, Africa, Frans Steyn in Pretoria, South Africa and Cezary Trybanski in Warsaw, Poland.

LEAGUE LEADERS
PPG Player/Team
26.6 Kelenna Azubuike, FTW
22.4 Andre Brown, SF
22.0 B.J. Elder, AUS
21.1 Von Wafer, COL
20.6 Cheyne Gadson, TUL

RPG Player/Team
12.5 Justin Williams, DAK
11.0 Andre Brown, SF
10.3 Elton Brown, COL
9.2 Marcus Douthit, ABQ
9.0 Dijon Thompson, ABQ

APG Player/Team
9.9 Randy Livingston, IDA
7.9 Will Conroy, TUL
5.8 Julius Hodge, COL
5.5 Tony Bland, ABQ
5.3 Maurice Baker, DAK

THEY SAID IT: "I'm glad: he's a great guy and he works hard. Right now he's at a point in his career where he needs to play, so I hope this is good for him." ... Cleveland coach Mike Brown told the Cleveland Plain Dealer in regard to former Cavaliers forward Luke Jackson signing with the NBA D-League and being acquired by the Idaho Stampede.

ASSIGNMENT UPDATE
Player NBA Team -D-League Team Stats
Maurice Ager Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers 1 G, 27.0 min, 16.0 pts, 4.0 reb, 1.0 ast
Martynas Andriuskevicius Chicago Bulls Dakota Wizards 3 G, 18.7 min, 5.0 pts, 2.3 reb, 1.0 blk
Julius Hodge Denver Nuggets Colorado 14ers 4 G, 19.5 min, 10.0 pts, 4.3 reb, 5.8 ast
Ryan Hollins Charlotte Bobcats Fort Worth Flyers recalled by Bobcats
Bobby Jones Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers recalled by 76ers
Pops Mensah-Bonsu Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers 2 G, 22.0 min, 2.5 pts, 9.0 reb
James White San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 1 G, 25.0 min, 9.0 pts, 3.0 reb, 2.0 ast
Louis Williams Philadelphia 76ers Fort Worth Flyers recalled by 76ers

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from around the NBA D-League
http://www.urbantulsa.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=oid:15500
http://www.austin360.com/xl/content/recreation/stories/xl/2006/12/21recblast.html

TODAY NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
3:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League
4 p.m. Game of the Week / Anaheim at Bakersfield (tape from Dec. 16)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards game postponed*

Due to Weather conditions in the Colorado area the match up between the Dakota Wizards and the Colorado 14ers has been postponed. The game has been rescheduled for February 26th, 2007 at 6:00 MDT. This is the second time the Wizards have fought with mother nature. The December match up with the Tulsa 66ers was an interesting one due to weather in Tulsa OK. Following a 36 hour trip to Tulsa the Wizards arrived 30 mins prior to the scheduled time of the game without uniforms.

The Dakota Wizards will host Sioux Falls for the second time this season on Saturday December 23rd. If you have any further questions feel free to contact me at the Wizards office (701)-258-2255.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Weather forces Dakota at Colorado postponement*

GREENVILLE, S.C., December 21, 2006 - Blizzard conditions in the Denver and Broomfield, Colo. areas has forced the postponement of the NBA Development League game scheduled for Friday, December 22 between the Dakota Wizards and the Colorado 14ers at the Broomfield Event Center.

D-League vice president for basketball operations Chris Alpert said the game will be rescheduled for February 26, 2007 at 7 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Los Angeles at Arkansas, 7 p.m. CT
Bakersfield at Tulsa, 7 p.m. CT
Anaheim at Fort Worth, 7 p.m. CT
Austin at Sioux Falls, 7 p.m. CT
Albuquerque at Idaho, 7 p.m. MT
Dakota at Colorado, ppd weather

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
Los Angeles at Arkansas: First meeting. Arkansas 3-1 vs. Western Division. LA 2-1 against the Eastern Division.
Bakersfield at Tulsa: 66ers lead 2-0. Tulsa shot .544 (86-158) from floor in first two meetings, .519 (14-27) from 3.
Anaheim at Fort Worth: Flyers lead 1-0. League's first pick, Corsley Edwards has three straight double-doubles for Anaheim.
Austin at Sioux Falls: Skyforce leads 1-0. Andre Brown had 29 points and 13 boards in SF win at Austin Dec. 17.
Albuquerque at Idaho: Albuquerque leads 1-0. Idaho 0-3 at home, but T-Birds just 1-2 on the road

Thursday's Results
No Games Scheduled

NEW DATE: Tonight's postponed Dakota at Colorado game has been rescheduled for Feb. 26 at 7 p.m.

FIRST ROUNDERS: There are currently seven first-round NBA Draft picks playing in the D-League.
Player D-League Team Selection Year
Maurice Ager Ft. Worth 28th by Mavericks 2006
Brandon Armstrong Dakota 23rd by Rockets 2001
Troy Bell Albuquerque 16th by Celtics 2003
Julius Hodge Colorado 20th by Nuggets 2005
Luke Jackson Idaho 10th by Cavaliers 2004
Frank Williams Sioux Falls 25th by Nuggets 2002
Jay Williams Austin 2nd by Bulls 2002

FLYING HIGH: The Fort Worth Flyers have moved back atop the D-LEAGUE.com power rankings. Coach Sidney Moncrief's club has the best record in the league and the longest current winning streak at three games. Dakota, Colorado, Albuquerque and Sioux Falls round out this week's top five.

COMING UP ROSES: The Anaheim Arsenal will be represented in the annual Rose Parade on New Years Day. The City of Anaheim has a float celebrating its 150-year anniversary and is featuring Anaheim sports teams. A couple of children will wear Arsenal jerseys and hats on the float.

THEY SAID IT: "I would like to get to the NBA for myself, but also for my family that raised me, I was raised by my aunt because my mom and dad were both locked up. I'd like to start a foundation to give back to bad neighborhoods, to help homeless people and stuff like that... make the living conditions better for little kids ... I would love to do that." Anaheim point guard Majic Dorsey told D-LEAGUE.com in a feature running on the site now.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to a sampling of the latest news from around the NBA D-League
http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/16296062.htm
http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/toros/12/22/22torosnotes.html
http://www.draftexpress.com/blogs.php?mod=comment&p=705
http://www.nba.com/dleague/anaheim/dorsey_061221.html

TODAY NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
8:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*T-Birds' Shipp Comes Back In*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 22, 2006 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds of the NBA Development League have reacquired forward Joe Shipp and waived forward/center Eddy Fobbs due to injury.

Shipp, 6-6, 220, was waived by the T-Birds on Nov. 27 to rehabilitate a leg injury suffered just two games into the season. He had averaged 26.0 minutes, 9.5 points and 3.0 rebounds for the defending D-League champions. In 43 career D-League games Shipp is averaging 34.2 minutes, 16.6 points and 4.3 rebounds.

Fobbs played in nine games averaging 11.8 minutes, 2.2 points and 2.9 rebounds.

Shipp is expected to be in uniform when the Thunderbirds (6-3) visit Idaho (3-6) today. Tip-off is scheduled for 7 p.m. MT at Qwest Arena.


----------

